# Want to buy MotorScooter to Get around in Subic Bay Freehold Zone



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Any ideas on where to purchase a Motor Scooter in Subic Bay or Olongapo City. 

Thanks for your help.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

There are lots of places to buy scooters in Olongapo. Just go out the Rizal gate across the bridge. Shop around and find the one that suits your needs. If you go a ways down the road past the City Hall there are a couple of large shops selling lots of bikes. Being further away from the main gate, I suspect that their prices will be lower. Typically you can find 100cc-200cc with ease and prices range from 40-80,000p depending on what you are looking for. 

You will also need to get a Phil DL and helmets for you and your back rider. Make sure that the helmets have what's called an "ICC" holographic sticker on the back. Otherwise it will get you a ticket. Once you get the scooter, you will need to register it with the SBMA (get a base resident sticker). You have to get an SBMA ID also to get that sticker.


Jon


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Motor Scooter Info*



jon1 said:


> Larry,
> 
> There are lots of places to buy scooters in Olongapo. Just go out the Rizal gate across the bridge. Shop around and find the one that suits your needs. If you go a ways down the road past the City Hall there are a couple of large shops selling lots of bikes. Being further away from the main gate, I suspect that their prices will be lower. Typically you can find 100cc-200cc with ease and prices range from 40-80,000p depending on what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Jon,

Thanks for your great information. Do you possibly have a Motor Scooter or bike also?

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes I have a scooter (bought it elsewhere in the Phil) and a Cruiser...


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Yes I have a scooter (bought it elsewhere in the Phil) and a Cruiser...


Great! When we get there, I would like to meet yoiu and your family.

Next question, are there any apartments that you know of close to the Sports Complex? 

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was the one who posted about the Poco a Poco condotel... Only other option that I was aware of was up in Crown Peak above Cubi..


----------

